# Spaying Early - Excited Elimination



## Kimber (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello! I know there are quite a few threads on this topic. We are considering spaying our 6 month old V (recommended to do now by our Vet and Trainer - our breeder recommended waiting at least 12 months). Our biggest issue is that we are dealing with excited elimination. She hardly ever has potty accidents in the house (rings her bells if she needs to go out and sleeps through the night with no need to go out or accidents). She is just a typical V and LOVES everyone. As soon as people come into our house or we take her anywhere and anyone looks like they are going to pet her, she pees. We tell everyone no eye contact and do not pet her until she calms down and sits (we still have those random folks that walk up and pet her). We seem to be making some progress and everyone tells us that she will grow out of it. Should we wait to spay her until she is fully developed (bladder and reproductive organs) or will spaying her early have no affect on this issue? Has anyone dealt with this situation? I really appreciate the help!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely WAIT to spay until she is at least 12 months *and* has gone through her first heat cycle. There are many benefits to waiting to spay, and no benefits to spaying early besides not having to deal with the heat cycle. You need to let her mature fully. 

Regarding the excited elimination, our V did the same and yes she did indeed grow out of it. It helped to make sure she had recently peed if we knew she was going to meet someone, and we had our guests say hi to her outdoors to avoid messes. If I remember correctly she outgrew it around 1.5 years old. It took a while.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't spay at all! Waiting for a year will assure proper growth, but beyond that, it removes vital hormones used in a metabolism above and beyond the mere fertility issue. By removing her ovaries, you're basically creating a 75 year old postmenopausal woman.

There is clear and mounting evidence of detrimental health effects especially with Vizslas...google it. Sorry, your vet and "trainer" are just plain wrong, find new ones. The excited urination will not be effected by this procedure, they typically outgrow this.

Gonads (in both genders) are involved in much more than fertility. If you are concerned about the heat issue, then find a vet who will leave the ovaries intact and in place. And as a general statement to others, if this is unacceptable to you, then reconsider getting a female.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

not sure i understand your vet`s logic how would spaying stop her from excitement elimination? 
she is a puppy who still learns self-control, excitement is part of puppy behavior. we had that in a lesser extend with our boy and he outgrew it too, plenty of socialization and helping them to learn that while the world is exciting, it will be there in the next minute too. if you remove the growth hormones at this puppy stage, she will remain a puppy forever, so if anything you may end up with a forever excitement eliminating never matured dog.

u really may want to read also about the health risks of spaying a puppy... your breeder is very `gentle` with you if they say 1 year, she will be still not fully grown then. 

all of this i know is very confusing and controversial: old fashioned vets promote puppy spaying as it takes out any unwanted overpopulation possibility and they don`t inform pet owners about all the other health risks associated with early spaying and neutering.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

Kimber said:


> Hello! I know there are quite a few threads on this topic. We are considering spaying our 6 month old V (recommended to do now by our Vet and Trainer - our breeder recommended waiting at least 12 months). Should we wait to spay her until she is fully developed (bladder and reproductive organs) or will spaying her early have no affect on this issue? Has anyone dealt with this situation? I really appreciate the help!


Hi Kimber,

I was like you, I had planned to have Jaxson neutered at 6 months based on the advice of my first Vet. Subsequent to that I was turned on to the Vizsla study which, I have included at the bottom of this post. After reading the study and doing some additional investigation I found that the advice of that Vet and, many others, is dated. In fact I encourage you to ask your Vet if he/she has read that study. Mine had not even heard of it. My new Vet is much more up to date and not only had she read the study but, she explained why I could leave him in tact and when to know I should not. I now know 6 months, or even 12 months, is too soon. The spay or neutering doesn't guarantee that your pup will stop elimination, same goes for humping people and or other dogs. That's something you may want to consider. 

I encourage you to read the study and question your Vet, they see sooooo many animals the one size fits all approach is the easy for them. Unfortunately, it's not entirely true. 

https://poodleclubofamericafoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Vizsla-Study.pdf

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

One of the problems associated with spay is called "spay incontinence." 

An early spay is likely to make incontinence problems worse and potentially lifelong.

Bill


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

I researched the heck out of this too before spaying Cali. Half say 6 months and half don't. Ultimately I went with my vets advice who I like and have a lot of trust in which was 6 months. No change in behavior, no problems at all. Perfectly healthy, fun loving, well behaved girl. As far as long term effects, well time will tell I guess. I certainly hope she lives a long healthy, happy life because I love her to pieces!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

My 10-month old V did eliminate during times of excitement, but he has very quickly grown out of it. Don't think his had an episode in over a month.

Regarding spay or neutering, I will never claim to be an expert on this or recommend for or against it. With that said, I've done considerable homework and have made the decision to wait at least 2 or maybe even 3-years to Neuter my V. I neutered my last 3-Labs at 9-months, but have chosen a different path with my V.

In fact, one of a very long time local V breeder even states on her web site that she recommends at least 2 to 3 years to spay or neuter her V's if you purchase them from her. I'll take 40+ years of breeder experience any day of the week. Not saying I don't trust my Vet, BUT I am taking a much different approach with my male V.

FWIW


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm now on my second V but I did have my first spayed soon after her second season, within months she was incontinent, leaking wee. She had medication daily for the rest of her life,13 1/2 yrs.
I'm now researching whether this is typical for the breed because I need to decide what to do with my new pup. She has an umbilical hernia which could be resolved when spayed. 
There is a vet who breeds Vizslas not too far from me and I plan to make an appointment with her in a few months. I will update with her opinion.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Good golly, Greta....Incontinence is most certainly NOT "Typical" for the breed...or any that I'm aware of, ftm. Especially if you had a life long problem after spay why are you even considering this?

At the very least, ask your vet if s/he will leave the ovaries for hormonal purposes...but be aware that regardless of their breeding activities, most vets have an incomprehensible bias for sterilization.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You want dogs to have the hormones, to develop into dogs.

My personal opinion below. Its not science, or facts, just my thoughts on it.
If a female dog is never going to be bred. I will spay her before she's a senior. Somewhere between 4-6 years old. After looking at pictures of the reproductive organs of my last two females. Their ages were 6, and 7 years old at the time. It will probably be closer to 4.

I am not trying to recommend, or convince other owners to do this.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

I was not planning to have my next Vizslas spayed but I was also not planning on having a dog with an umbilical hernia, you live and learn! Something for people to check out for when buying a puppy is my advice.
The hernia was going to be operated on when she was 10 weeks but luckily closed considerable naturally. However it is now a weakness and considering the energy level of this breed she will be vulnerable to injury.
The vet I have been using has suggested that it's repaired when she's spayed. I am now reserching my options.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 8, 2018)

My experience of an un spayed dog is at my childhood friends house. They had a dalmatian. And dogs would come running to the house to go for her all the time in heat. They had to properly run some of them away at times.

I'm getting a puppy in a week and have zero idea which way to go with this also.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Greta said:


> I was not planning to have my next Vizslas spayed but I was also not planning on having a dog with an umbilical hernia, you live and learn! Something for people to check out for when buying a puppy is my advice.
> The hernia was going to be operated on when she was 10 weeks but luckily closed considerable naturally. However it is now a weakness and considering the energy level of this breed she will be vulnerable to injury.
> The vet I have been using has suggested that it's repaired when she's spayed. I am now reserching my options.


Vets always recommend doing both at the same time. 
It does not have to be done, at the same time.
They recommend it, because the dog is already being sedated, and undergoing surgery. Doing both together, is cheaper for the owner. Plus keeps your pup from having to be sedated twice, and twice the down time during recovery. 
If the repair could wait till between 12-18 months old, I would do them both at the same time. If the repair is being done at 6 months old. I would do the spay at a later time.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you texasred for your advice.
Lots for me to learn with the ultimate aim to do what's best for Greta.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm new to Viszla's but had my GSP spayed at six months as did my neighbor spayed her Queensland Healer. Both of our dogs developed incontinence issues early and had to be medicated. It is not breed specific, it is spaying to early.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Good to know [email protected]
With this information I have now decided on the hernia to be repaired and not to spay.


----------

